# Split cooking Duties!



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

The Mrs. and I split th cooking duties last night.


She did a Tourtière (French Canadian meat pie)
and I did a smoked Prime rib! Gawd I love that smoker/grill. Everything that comes out of it is just heaven.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

OMG, how about a picture of the inside of the meat pie, and the recipe!

How do you scream obscenities in Quebecois French?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What is on the other plate?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That does look gooood. 

I had a buddy in Connecticut who's grandmother was French Canadian, that little lady talked so fast I couldn't understand most of what she said. They thought I talked funny also. lol


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Nik333 said:


> What is on the other plate?


Nik, that is called "dinner".

Bud


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

@ Bob, as for splitting cooking duties we do, she cooks what she wants and I cook what i want. There are a few meals we both agree on, but few. I try to get her to eat better, but junk and snacks dominate her diet and if I want to live I don't say a word.

I'm a meat and potatoes guy and sometimes add a veg but also sometimes skip the potatoes. On average I do eat a pretty healthy diet as I love salad also.

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> Nik, that is called "dinner".
> 
> Bud


The plate with fruit, pickles? & vegetables.

Isn't dinner, lunch in some places?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

DoomsDave said:


> OMG, how about a picture of the inside of the meat pie, and the recipe!
> 
> How do you scream obscenities in Quebecois French?



Too late. It's gone!


The French swear against the church;
este colise du tabernac!


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Nik333 said:


> What is on the other plate?



Cucumbers and bruschetta


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Bud9051 said:


> @ Bob, as for splitting cooking duties we do, she cooks what she wants and I cook what i want. There are a few meals we both agree on, but few. I try to get her to eat better, but junk and snacks dominate her diet and if I want to live I don't say a word.
> 
> I'm a meat and potatoes guy and sometimes add a veg but also sometimes skip the potatoes. On average I do eat a pretty healthy diet as I love salad also.
> 
> Bud



The Mrs. and I are very much meat/potatoes kind of people too.... although that was her last great meal. She's now on a diet... and that's pretty bad because I know she's going to start hounding me to join her! :crying:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Ya, I cook what I can for my wife and two daughters, they are all in one big house sharing child care duties, but I'm never sure they actually eat what I send them, everyone is on a different diet. But I try.

For myself, cooking for one is still a challenge for me, I end up eating the same thing for a week. But I do enjoy simple foods and hate the cooking shows when I can't pronounce what they are putting into their cooking. RR does a pretty good job with her 30 minute meals.

Bud


----------

